# Let's have a drink!!



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

HA HA HA, teaching those puppers bad habits I see!! LOL!!!!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

You got me all excited.....and it's only 9:00am here!! Now I have to wait all day for a drink.... :doh:


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

That is too much. Do they know how to open them?


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Hahaha! I'll join ya Priska & Titus! Great idea!

Loved your pics!


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Did you teach them to retrieve a cold one for you? or is that wishful thinking at this stage?? 

Too cute! Could make a beer drinker out of me yet if I had dem serving me. 

Angie


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Don't let Hooch see these - he'll arm wrestle the dogs for a cold Corona!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm in the mood for sex on the beach


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Great photos. Which beer was it that had a dog go to the refrigerator and bring him the beer so he could watch the football game and then one commercial you heard him open the door and then open the beer. They were hilarious. That was about seven or eight years ago. These photos brought back those memories. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I'm in the mood for sex on the beach


The beverage? Or just sex on the beach, LOL!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Hahaha. If I wasn't still at work I'd join them for a frosty adult beverage. Isn't the legal drinking age for dogs 3?? (3 x 7 = 21)


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Well,Priska is turning 8 on Sunday,Aug 12th so she's decided that at her age,she can drink all weekend!!!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Haha...beerhounds! Titus looks majestic in his pic!!!


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

Mmmmm....Corona sounds good right about now. Your doggies have the right idea!!!


----------



## Scorpio118 (Jul 9, 2007)

PERFECT!!!!!

No need to wait.......... its ALWAYS five o'clock somewhere..........


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Dont forget the lime. I cant wait to go out and lay in the pool with our cooler of beer.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Pass a beer over here to the Drs office. I think they are holding Mrs Hooch hostage back there.

Hooch


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't drink alcohol (big surprise, huh?) but I'm thinkin' I should start! Life is just crazy lately...


----------

